# Too Many Carbs?



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Just a quick question again 

Came across Morrisons own Pasta Twists. 355 Calories, 2g Fat, 12g Protein but a whopping 72g Carbs per 100g of pasta. The problem I have is that I plan to consume 200g in my lunch time meal, which means 144 carbs in one meal without adding any extras to the pasta (which I plan on doing, chicken etc...), is this a problem?

Due to not having the time to eat every 2 hours or so, I have to eat quite big when I can. I can make this fit my macro's no problem, but is there any negatives in eating so many carbs in one sitting?

Thanks in advance

EDIT: Lunch macro's according to myfitnesspal.

Calories:966

Carbs:145

Fats:15

Protein:67


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

maybe feel bloated


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

yeah I tend to get bloated eating in general, IBS is a bugger.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

itll be fine, give it a whirl


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i don see problem with eating tha much carbs in one meal if you havent got time to eat evey 2-3 hours,i don know wat your goals or wat your stats are mate but if you feel bloated or to much you can always leave bit pasta make sure you eat all protein,or add more to it like you said and eat half then half whenever you can!!


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheers for your replies guys.

@TAFFY...

I'm basically wanting to put on some muscle mass. I'm 6ft 3, but only weigh 12 stone. The meal fits perfectly in with my macro's, I've added chicken breast with it and some grated cheese for the protein. Also added some coleslaw and a sh1t load of pepper just to make it a bit less bland. I've got 4 in the fridge for my dinners


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

if your bulking theres no problem at all.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> if your bulking theres no problem at all.


That's what I was hoping to hear. As long as it doesn't give me a gut I'll be happy. Lifting heavy and walking roughly 4 miles a day so hopefully keep me from getting tubby


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Not the amount of carbs as such, but pasta may not be the best source. Other than that, go for it.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Personally, I'd say it depends on body type as well as your macros. If you are a meso or ecto I don't see an issue. If you're an endo then I'd question whether it was wise.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

You have IBS and are eating pasta? I take it you're aware that the gluten contained in pasta is a known allergen and damaging to the gut lining? I'd start with looking at better less processed carb sources if pasta bloats you in general.

Also, no need to eat every "X" hours, just fit your macros in over however many meals works for you.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

invisiblekid said:


> Personally, I'd say it depends on body type as well as your macros. If you are a meso or ecto I don't see an issue. If you're an endo then I'd question whether it was wise.


Why? If it fits with his macronutrient goals for the day it makes no difference.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Not the amount of carbs as such, but pasta may not be the best source. Other than that, go for it.


What other source would you recommend mate?



bayman said:


> You have IBS and are eating pasta? I take it you're aware that the gluten contained in pasta is a known allergen and damaging to the gut lining? I'd start with looking at better less processed carb sources if pasta bloats you in general.
> 
> Also, no need to eat every "X" hours, just fit your macros in over however many meals works for you.


I used to be a member of a forum a few years back and they recommended pasta, different types worked better for different sufferers... I guess this is the reason I thought Pasta would be OK. I'm not at all clued up with it, I've had it since a child so what the doctor said to me back then has looong gone. What other sources would you recommend to replace the pasta?

Much appreciated


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Any wholefood starch: potatoes, white rice (brown has antinutrients that may aggravate), fruit etc. Just avoid gluten containing grains (pasta, cous cous) and bread (unless it's gluten free).


----------

